
Older programmer's plight working in a startup - S4M
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/4caue0/older_guy_new_job_at_startup_is_taking_its_toll/
======
angryasian
I've worked in a startup with this frat mentality. While the founders think it
builds camaraderie, it is quite toxic and I really don't believe leads to more
productivity or better quality work.

